

Sequences and Generators in Swift - austinz
http://austinzheng.com/2015/01/24/swift-seq/

======
tel
I wrote something to a similar effect in an earlier version of Swift. It might
be of interest to readers

[http://jspha.com/posts/immutable_enumeration_in_swift/](http://jspha.com/posts/immutable_enumeration_in_swift/)

[http://jspha.com/posts/calkin-wilf-in-swift/](http://jspha.com/posts/calkin-
wilf-in-swift/)

